# Hybrids



## EdC (Mar 5, 2009)

A couple of years ago, I gave away all of my yellow labs...all except one, a tiny fry that eluded my attempts at capture. It grew up. It was female. The only male Malawi in the tank was a dolphin, and now I have half a dozen oddly-shaped fish with mostly yellow lab colouration, though some of the second generation ones are lacking a bit in colour. Anyway, what do you guys do with your accidental hybrids? I'd rather not keep churning out multiple generations of these things in my tank.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Can you list all of the fish you have in this tank? 

I'm not 100% sure but I don't think its possible for a Cyrtocara moorii aka blue dolphin which is a Haplochromine to breed with a Labidochromis caeruleus aka yellow lab which is a Mbuna.

To answer your question, most breeders would destroy accidental hybrids by feeding them to other fish when they are fry. It the fish are too big already you'll need to humanely euthanize the fish.
--
Paul


----------



## EdC (Mar 5, 2009)

The only other possible mates were Yellow Belly Alberts (Victorian) or Cyps (Tanganyikan). I am confident it wasn't the Leleupi, because they wouldn't have the slightest clue how to spawn with mouthbrooders.

I'm pretty confident most Malawi mouthbrooders will crossbreed given the opportunity. The dance is pretty much the same for all of them. The viability, and fertility of the offspring might be in question, but they will certainly try. I know of definite crosses between labs and peacocks, and attempts between Perlmutts and Ahli, though in that case the eggs were stripped and disposed of, so I have no idea if they were viable.


----------



## EdC (Mar 5, 2009)

http://cichlid-forum.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=253239

Old post about an Ahli/Lab cross.


----------



## waterfalls7 (Nov 15, 2016)

Very nice. All of it. Lol. 

I have 2 Red Devils. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jsic37 (Apr 20, 2016)

*Hybrid question*

Perhaps these are silly questions:

Why don't people like hybrid cichlids? I have been told that some male hybrids can be very colorful whereas females tend to get euthanized. Cichlids in the wild interbreed do they not? Lastly, how do you know a hybrid is a hybrid?


----------



## bonzai00 (Nov 9, 2016)

Labs will basically breed with anything. Feed the fry to your adult fish.


----------

